# Questions about the end



## dfisher (Jun 21, 2018)

Our 14-year-old Lucas has fought his kidney failure with all he has. With the end approaching, we are considering having the vet come to the house to put him down and we don't want too (unless we have no choice) to walk him into the vet (if we do it there) to be put down. Any thoughts on either as we are doing our best to make the right call for him.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Im sorry to hear about your lucas.... it all depends on what will make your Lucas more comfortable. With me, Nitro & Nash hated to go to the vet, so we made sure they had their last breath in my yard, on my lap, with the birds chirping, with all their family, where they loved it best. My vet normally didnt do that, but everything has a price, you just have to ask.... I do not regret it... I wish you the best either way.... Its not easy, but this could be your last act of love that you can show Lucas...


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I think a home call vet can assist you and Lucas in this heartbreaking journey. My regular vet gave us a recommendation for a home-euthanasia service. We opted against it cause it would be a stranger and I didn't think I could get through seeing him dead at home. Or to watch them carry his body out. Plus we would need to coordinate with our vet re: his necropsy. So for us, walking him in was the choice we made. 

For our cats, though, I intend on doing a house call. The cats are too aggravated by travel and vets and I don't want to make their last moments more stressful. 

Regardless of which option you choose, Lucas is very lucky to have you as his guide and family in these last moments.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

When it was time for Tawny to go to the bridge (lost all use of her back legs and had a "I'm done" look in her eyes) we had the vet come to our house. The main reason we had planned for that was I wanted our other dog to know what had happened to Tawny. After she was gone, Eva came over and sniffed her and never seemed to look for her or wonder where she was which was unlike her behavior before that. They were very bonded. I think dogs know something about what death is.
It was a peaceful experience and I would recommend it. The one thing I would do differently is leave the room before she was carried out. I watched as the vet put her body in his truck and her head flopped over and it is an image I wish I hadn't had.
I'm so sorry you are facing this.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

I am so sorry to hear about your Lucas. I hope that the stories and experiences of others here will help you when you decide. Please know that many of us have been there and know how difficult this time is. And, whatever you decide is the right decision for your family.

When I sent my Merry along, I had a vet come to the house. I didn't want to have her travel anywhere and the vet who came sent her on her way under the dining room table that was always her place. I was next to her on the floor with my arms around her.

It was service and not my regular vet... if it's possible to have your regular vet, I think that would be more comforting. My regular vet offered, but they needed to do it in a specific time / day and I needed to have time off from work that couldn't meet that time / day.

One thing that I would do differently, is that I needed more time with Merry after she passed. ... so give yourself also the time you need. 

Sending kind thoughts your way. xx


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm really sorry about Lucas. 

A few years ago my Vet came to the house when it was my girl's time. She passed very peacefully, it was much easier than having to take her into the Clinic which I have done several times over the years with other dogs.


----------



## NJGoldenMom (Jan 11, 2018)

We had to put our Sophie down last year when she was 13 and a half years old because she had degenerative myelopathy and couldn't walk. She too had that "I'm done" look in her eyes that cwag mentioned. We considered having it done in our home, but we would have had to use a service, not our regular vet and I really preferred him to do it. I couldn't think of a stranger sending her off on her last journey. In addition, my kids couldn't bear the thought of seeing the spot Sophie died whenever they came home so we chose to do it in the vet's office. It was done very peacefully and lovingly, but a little part of me still wishes we didn't have to take her into the office because she was always so scared of going to the vet. (She like the individual, just not the surroundings.) I still think it was the best decision for the family though. Just typing this is making me cry because we will always miss her. I am very sorry about Lucas. I wish you strength and comfort as you make this difficult decision. 


One more thought, if you choose to go to the vet's office, request after hours or the last appointment in the day. We were the only ones in the vet's office, but a friend went to her vet midday and there was so much going on in the office and she thought it was very jarring...not as peaceful as she would have liked.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

My good friend and neighbor had the Vet come to his home. They had a wonderful Great Dane, they had rescued. A Vet, not their own, was interviewed and came with recommendations. A sheet was placed on the floor of their family room and Ali passed away surrounded by her family, which included Duke a Dachshund. They said it was very peaceful. 
I myself, have always had used the Vet's office but will, when the time comes, have someone come to my home.
Good luck with whatever you choose and I'm sorry you have to go thru this, I know it's awful


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I had each of my dogs cremated. The vet came to my house with one, met me in his clinic parking lot with the other. Then I personally took them to the crematorium, where the people were outstanding. It just felt right to me to do it that way.
I'm so sorry you are facing this.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

When my first dog passed she basically slipped into a coma at home (such a blessing - no debating whether or not "it was time"). Unfortunately, our vet, who had offered to come to the house to euthanize her, was on vacation that day. We played phone tag with her all day (which in hindsight, allowed us many hours to lay with her and say goodbye, and for our other pets to realize she was dying), but then ultimately carried her out to her bed in the back of my van and drove her to the vet's office. The vet on duty offered to send her on her way in the back of the van, which was almost as comforting for us as it would have been to let her go at home, since she loved being in the van and going on "adventures," and I believe (if she was aware at all at that point) that she was relaxed and at peace in a familiar place.

Both of my other two dogs were sent on their way at home - one in the back yard, and one in our living room (and, once again, I was thankful that with both of them, though we lost them far too young, there was no doubt in my mind it was time to let them go). In all three cases I chose to carry their bodies out to the vets' car, or into the clinic. It was hard, but it gave me time to say one final goodbye and to accept that their beautiful spirits were no longer in their beautiful bodies. 

My condolences on your impending loss. It's something we all dread from the day we bring them home....


----------



## farouche (Jul 26, 2018)

When our Thor's cancer came back (after a couple of years in remission), we had a vet come to our home. Thor is the only golden I've had who hated riding in the car, and I did not want his last moments to be spent doing something he feared and hated. It was the hardest thing I've ever done. I still tear up just thinking about it and he died in 2014. But it was a gentle and loving passing. I would definitely choose an in home visit again as long as it's the right vet.


----------



## dgalow (Jan 23, 2018)

I actually teared up reading your post. We had to put Rudy down in January. Though he was our third golden, this one was by far the hardest. He really stole our hearts.
This is a hard decision and I hurt for you that you are at this point. A good friend who is a vet in another state told me "It is better to do it a day too soon than a day too late". Those words we could comforting and helped us make the hard decision.
Rudy was not a fan of the vet in his later years, due to some surgeries (torn ACL among them). But he did love our vet. I also had a very hard time thinking of walking into the vet with him, and leaving alone.
Our vet does not normally do home euthanasia, but made an exception for us. I worried that I would always see the place where he passed as "the place he died". I could not have been more wrong.
She initially did a lot of petting and checking him over to ensure it was time (we asked her to do this to ease our burden). She really took er time and in the end, allowed us time after he passed. It was calm, quiet, and a peaceful experience. Hubby did not want time after, I must have taken 20 mins to say goodbye. 
This is obviously a personal decision and I am sorry it is time for your pup. Hugs to you, your family and the pup.


----------



## SusanS (Jul 23, 2018)

Tonight will be a week since we had to let go of our dear Buddy. It is a really hard journey. For us, we were not in the position of making a decision as things rapidly happened, but in hindsight, transporting him to ER was the most miserable ride. Allow this time focused on your pup and what is best. It is such a dreadful part of being a doggy mom, but the memories of the time together are truly priceless.


----------



## jimgl (Jul 25, 2015)

Our vet came to our home to euthanize Roxy who was suffering from insulinoma (pancreatic tumors). It was a very gentle and moving experience. I appreciated the vet technician who come with our vet and comforted our older golden during the process.

Jim


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Thinking of you tonight and wondering how you are.


----------



## Izziebeth (Mar 26, 2018)

The first time we put a dog to sleep, we carried him into the vet’s office where they had set the room with a beautiful spread and candles. It was lovely (horribly sad, of course, but we all felt very cared for).

My rescue girl was very skittish, and she particularly hated car rides. When her 16 year old body just couldn’t do it anymore, the vet came to our home. It was winter, so I sat with her on her favorite ottoman. My heart still swells when I think about the tenderness of the vet that day.

My dear Coltrane (just 7) fell dramatically ill over the course of a week. He had always been Mr. Personality at the vet’s office, so it made perfect sense to let him go there, with many of his pals standing by.

I think it comes down to where you and the dog will be most comfortable and whether or not the dog is in a medical crisis. For a peaceful goodbye to an elderly dog, I would still opt for home euthanasia.


----------



## dfisher (Jun 21, 2018)

*Thanks*

A big thank you to all from myself and wife for all of your support. Reading the experiences of others has been a help in many ways and we can not thank you enough.


----------

